# Did anyone here go to a prestigious university? (Ivy League; Oxbridge)



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Despite SA making all things academic veryy difficult indeed, relative intelligence is really one of the only things I have left. Because my social skills are so rubbish, I feel I need to get a great degree to compensate... which is why I'm aiming to apply to the top English universities. It's not about the grades, but the things that we all find difficult here: the interview process, the nature of learning in groups, presentations (!!).

Has anyone done it or is in the same position as me? Or just any tips for those here who will have to try and survive university life at some point soon? 

Thanks


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I was accepted to a couple of semi-prestigious schools... does that count?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

lucyinthesky said:


> Despite SA making all things academic veryy difficult indeed, relative intelligence is really one of the only things I have left. Because my social skills are so rubbish, I feel I need to get a great degree to compensate... which is why I'm aiming to apply to the top English universities. It's not about the grades, but the things that we all find difficult here: the interview process, the nature of learning in groups, presentations (!!).
> 
> Has anyone done it or is in the same position as me? Or just any tips for those here who will have to try and survive university life at some point soon?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't go to an Ivy League school but I did go to a top tier school.

I applied to 8 schools and interviewed at the 6 that were in driving distance. I only got accepted to the other 2. It turns out I don't make a good impression at interviews. I wish I had known that in advance.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah the prospect of an interview is really scaring me. I'm not sure if the interview training for it will be worse though, haha.
At least it seems possible to achieve if you have sa, albeit it being very challenging.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

A student at University of Michigan once said that people who aren't extroverted can't fit in. Sorry, but working on your SA is fundamental. Just imagine trolling through four whole years of emotional blackout. If you are able to earn a degree because of SA, what will enable you to live through the rest of life in general? Getting arrested/scandals/running the streets?!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

creativedissent said:


> A student at University of Michigan once said that people who aren't extroverted can't fit in.


Really? I was under the impression that UMich was an engineering/tech school. I went to a name-brand tech school, and I'd guess that Linux users there outnumbered beer-swilling frat-boys. If you heard someone mention "wine," they were usually referring to the Windows emulator for Linux, not the alcoholic drink.

Also, I'm surprised about the interview process. I didn't go to a single interview and I got waitlisted at an Ivy and accepted into a prestigious university. Has interviewing become more important recently? It's only been 4 years since I college hunted.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> Really? I was under the impression that UMich was an engineering/tech school. I went to a name-brand tech school, and I'd guess that Linux users there outnumbered beer-swilling frat-boys. If you heard someone mention "wine," they were usually referring to the Windows emulator for Linux, not the alcoholic drink.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised about the interview process. I didn't go to a single interview and I got waitlisted at an Ivy and accepted into a prestigious university. Has interviewing become more important recently? It's only been 4 years since I college hunted.


I was told that interviewing demonstrated an interest in the school and helped your chances. I was too young to realize just how different I was from others socially. I am not a good interviewer, it was such a disaster.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, not IVY league, but prestigious by artistic standards. I went to the College for Creative Studies for a couple of semesters. It was an expensive education and I am paying a sizable debt right now. 

It actually has given me some credibility in terms of art jobs (when they're available). It got my foot in the door at my current job, even though it is not well-paying. 

Still, I see no reason to apply to an IVY unless you have got a scholarship of some sort. Sure it would give you a leg up on the competition, but you are looking at a serious amount of debt upon graduation.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

sherbert said:


> Still, I see no reason to apply to an IVY unless you have got a scholarship of some sort. Sure it would give you a leg up on the competition, but you are looking at a serious amount of debt upon graduation.


I was looking at your ranking thingy - it was something like, $38,000 for Harvard or somewhere like that - which is around £24,000!!! You [rich] Americans are *CRAZY* for paying this money!!!  And that is just for one year right?? AND you guys have to do 4 years for an average degree!

The average domestic student here pays something like £3200, even for the best universities (called "Russel Group" here)!!! Almost 1/8 of that!!  Sure, tuition fees are increasing next year (tripling) but after seeing what you guys have to pay, I'm never going to complain again :afr


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think it's worth the debt to go Ivy (or other expensive private school) for undergrad unless you have some crazy scholarships. Graduate schools and employers look more at accomplishments (in the case of grad school, research is BIG) and the actual person then where specifically the degree was earned, as I gather.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep. I went for three years, then transferred out because they weren't known for their biology program which is what matters to me. 

Re: tuition fees. Erm, I could never afford to go to Glascow's veterinary college, tuition fees are just as insane over there!


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Banzai said:


> I was looking at your ranking thingy - it was something like, $38,000 for Harvard or somewhere like that - which is around £24,000!!! You [rich] Americans are *CRAZY* for paying this money!!!  And that is just for one year right?? AND you guys have to do 4 years for an average degree!
> 
> The average domestic student here pays something like £3200, even for the best universities (called "Russel Group" here)!!! Almost 1/8 of that!!  Sure, tuition fees are increasing next year (tripling) but after seeing what you guys have to pay, I'm never going to complain again :afr


I don't think they do actually - in America I think the majority of parents start saving money for their childrens education from before birth.
It's a bit different because here after 16/18 you're fending for yourself, parents aren't expected to pay for their childs education. Hence, loans and student debt.

Of course that doesn't mean the £24k you quoted isn't insane :O.

I think American college courses might be a lot more intensive as well. My step sister is paying £5k a year at Cambridge for 4/5 hours a week of lectures. That's an english lit degree :/. 
Oh, and scholarships...


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Wish I could, but my most prestigious choice already rejected me very swiftly, so lol. I'm sure it's all that, but I need some confidence, let alone go to uni.


----------

